# Hello From NuFletch



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey Nufletch 
Welcome to the site . We picked up some of your products at the ATA show . FIrst guy to test them robin hooded one on his first 3 shots


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* NuFletch. Have fun here.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I got a bunch of arrows that are to short (from the overdraw days)

I am really interest in your product, saw it on the Top 10 list


----------



## NuFletch (Jan 29, 2010)

Havoc, seems the arrow flew pretty good! call my shop and I will send out a replacement on the bingo!


----------



## NuFletch (Jan 29, 2010)

Hood,
you will add 3.5" to your arrow with the NuFletch system.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

NuFletch said:


> Havoc, seems the arrow flew pretty good! call my shop and I will send out a replacement on the bingo!


Thanks alot will do first thing monday I will be out of town all weekend . 
Thanks 
Scott


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

NuFletch said:


> Hood,
> you will add 3.5" to your arrow with the NuFletch system.


I'll be buying "Nufletch Spectrum Light" soon and I even a brand new pack of blazers:wink:

many were saying the extra wt. was to much, but after checking out your website I see they only slowed down FPS by 4fps, I ain't that concern about 4 or even 15 when it come to hunting arrows ~ like said on your forum, we're not shooting 50 yards (some of us):wink: 99% of all the whitetail I have shot have been within 20yds and 75% of the time I can't even shoot over 30yds out of my stand. (in the wood) Might be able to shoot farther on the edge but I would miss anyway:wink: always judge them wrong in the fields..lol


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT from Michigan. Good Shooting!!


----------



## NuFletch (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks,
looking forward to learning about the site and talking with everyone...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

